
Google Maps will soon be able to find your parked car - aaron_p
http://mashable.com/2017/03/20/google-maps-car-parking-reminder/#MsCR2RfYFOqf
======
GauntletWizard
It's been finding me my car for more than a year (two? Maybe three) based
seemingly on how fast I've been moving, and when I switch to slower speed. It
usually thinks that busses are 'driving' and tells me where I parked them
after I get off

~~~
foxylion
Same for me, it is displayed in my Google Now feed. Sometimes false positives,
but it works since over a year.

~~~
soylentcola
Yep. It's one of those things that I've had an ignored for years except for
the one time I needed it. I was on vacation and parked the rental, thinking
"oh, no biggie, I will just find my way back over when I need it. Worst case I
end up wandering for a few minutes while I relocate the right side street."

Well, it took more than a few minutes. It was hot as hell, girlfriend was
getting pissed off at all the walking around in the heat and humidity (was in
Key West), tensions were rising...and I remembered that stupid parking
location thing I never use. Got me back on track within a minute or two and
that wasn't the day we split up.

But yeah, seems like a decent extension of this feature for those who don't
use Google Now (or whatever it's called now) or want more options.

